# Hair in eyes



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

So milos face hair is growing and it looks like it is in his eyes. I asked the breeder if i should get it cut and she said if i dont want to be stuck having to cut it all the time (which i dont as i want to keep his hair long) i can just leave it and it will steer away from his eyes eventually. What is your experiences with this? I dont get the feeling it irritates him, it prob irritates me more lol. Is it ok to leave it? 

Ps: The photo is my dad skyping with milo lol it provides a good close up shot


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. Listen to your breeder. I made the mistake of letting someone snip the hair on the corners of Kodi's eyes when he was little. It was a constant pain in the neck, and I finally let it grow out when he was about 2 1/2!

When it gets a little weight, it lays down by itself. Your guy just has the typical Havanese puppy look!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

When Emmie was small, my sister and some groomers cut the hair around her eyes and it caused problems. She used to have really weepy eyes with lots of crusties, but ever since her facial hair has grown out, her eyes have improved and I don't need to clean/comb them everyday. To keep the hair out of her eyes, I use baby scrunchies I get from the drugstore. I find these stay in better then bows with elastics and don't rip her hair out when I take them off.

-Jeanne-


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

yup, leave it be. when it is shorter it will irritate the eyes more. It's at an awkward stage now, but soon it will be long enough to put into a small topknot (unicorn style).


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok great, thanks for the advice glad i dint have to cut it. I think it looks really cute at this stage all spikey. But also cant wait to see him in his full coat, i hope he has at least a moderatley managable coat so i can keep it long!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester has had huge "sprouts" over his eyes but we clipped them because he couldn't see. No problems with his eyes.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Interesting how things work differently. We trimmed Gingers (like Chester's) because we wanted to see her eyes and she could (I assume), see better. As far as tearing goes, it lessened once the hair was out of her eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Den&Barb said:


> Interesting how things work differently. We trimmed Gingers (like Chester's) because we wanted to see her eyes and she could (I assume), see better. As far as tearing goes, it lessened once the hair was out of her eyes.


The trouble is you have to KEEp teimming it, or it gwts in their eyes again. If you let it grow completely out, it stays out of their eyes by itself, and you don't HAVE to trim it.

Either way can work. One just means constant up-keep in that area. This probably isn't an issue for a dog who is getting clipped into a puppy cut regularly anyway. But it's just something you should need to bother with for a dog in long coat.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Doggy hair gel. Brilliant stuff; I just comb a tiny bit of it onto the long hair underneath Cuba's eyes, and it keeps it from swooshing up into them; it's not as good on the long fringe hair (what you guys call 'bangs' I think? I'm English!!), although works well enough if you keep on at it. It's not greasy, and she tolerates it better than any attempt to tie her hair back, which doesn't fix the under-the-eye bits anyway. Amazon has various kinds - you could go for Screaming Pink if you wanted to…hmmm….


----------



## fandances (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh boy, Tappers is in the awkward stage of letting hair around his eyes grow out because I made the mistake of cutting it a few months ago. I'm trying to resist my impulse to trim it again so I'm not stuck doing that for life, but looks hard to see right now! I bought some human non-alcohol hair gel and used it the other day and am looking into getting some specifically for dogs. However, it's sooo close to eyes I'm wondering if any kind is safe for that area. Sometimes I just wet a cotton ball and smooth it down but that doesn't last long. What is general consensus of hair gel right next to eyes? Any particular brand better than others? Any other ways to keep that hair down? I've seen reference to vaseline and chapstick but it seems like it would be very hard to not gather dirt, etc. using those products.


----------

